# mon ipod ne lit plus les musiques !!!!!



## jer27520 (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour 
J'ai un souci avec mon ipod , il ne lit plus les musiques , j'appuit sur lecture , pour lire la chanson ,rien ne se passe , le curseur d'avancement de la chanson reste à 0 min . 
J'ai télécharger la derniere version d'itunes , je l'ai restaurer , retransférer la musique , mais rien ne fait , il ne lit toujours pas !!! 
Help !!!!Merci


----------



## Billgrumeau (17 Janvier 2010)

As-tu essayé de réinitialiser l'iPod ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Salut !

As tu déjà essayé ça:

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipod/five_rs/classic/

Sinon, essaie le mode DFU si rien ne marche.
Dernière solution: si tu as une radio avec un port USB, branche le dessus&#8230; Remède de grand-mère.


----------



## jer27520 (17 Janvier 2010)

merci de vos reponces .
j'ai essayé de restaurer , il ces restaurer mes toujours le meme probleme , je l'ai connécter sur m'a tv via le port usb , la il lit les musique , mes des que je le debranche , il ne les lit plus .
Je me suis rendu compte que quand j'assaye de lire de la musique via l'ipod , le disque dur s'arrete de tourné , mesquan je lit sur m'a tv , le disque dur tourne !!!!!


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Le mode DFU a-t-il déjà fonctionné ? Ou n'as tu encore pas testé ?

Fais le. Si jamais ça ne marche pas, appelle Apple. Il est hors garantie je pense non ?


----------



## jer27520 (17 Janvier 2010)

Le mode DFU à fonctonné mes toujours le meme probleme de lecture , cela ne proviendré pas par assard de la carte mére de l'ipod ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Ok. Bah si DFU ne fonctionne pas, restauration non plus. Je dirais qu'il te reste le SAV ou un neuf à acheter. Appelle les pour savoir quand même.


----------



## bayliner28 (19 Janvier 2010)

Je suis d'accord avec Macuserman... Il n'y a pas grand chose à faire avec un iPod dans cet état...

Tout comme Macuserman... Je te conseille d'appeler Apple... De voir si on ne peut pas faire quelques choses avec cet iPod... Sinon il faudra renoncer à en acheter un nouveau... 


Bonne Chance


----------



## Macuserman (19 Janvier 2010)

Non, justement il ne faudra pas renoncer à en acheter un neuf ! Mais l'inverse ! 
Vous êtes tous d'accord avec Macuserman ? C'est donc ça mon unanimité ! 

Non, sérieusement, c'est ce qu'il faut faire, appeler Apple et pas l'inverse !


----------

